# Twin Rivers Bream Classic



## shooneze (Dec 27, 2008)

Just wondering if there will be any yakkers fishin the Twin Rivers Bream Classic this year? Its centered on the Tambo & Nicholson Rivers but it includes the whole of the Gippsland Lakes & lake tyers in east gippsland. I am but i'll be in my stink boat tinnie with 3 mates. This is our 3rd year in a row at tryin to catch a monster bream. Heaps of top prizes just for entering. 1st prize a 4.35m Savage Bay Cruiser with a merc on the back. 2nd prize is a Hobie Kayak. 3rd is a Weber Q BBQ. Its on saturday 16th & sunday 17th 0f July. Its the best weekend ever, Seriously!!


----------



## Rattler (May 22, 2011)

Yeah mate i be there
in my yak


----------



## Rattler (May 22, 2011)

looking for people to make a team


----------



## gfactor (Sep 14, 2009)

id be keen mate, may be going with a mate on his boat but otherwise ill be in the yak.

Can boaties and yakkers be in a team?


----------



## Rattler (May 22, 2011)

awesome can't see why not
pm sent


----------

